
Little Alchemy 2 - croh
https://littlealchemy2.com/
======
ohazi
For those who aren't familiar with the original one:
[https://littlealchemy.com/](https://littlealchemy.com/)

I think the animated overlay when you create a new thing lasts a little bit
too long in the new one. An animation might be cute, but it would be better if
it didn't immediately prevent me from continuing to interact with my pile of
stuff...

~~~
soul4krsna
Impatient much? Instant gratification society is getting worse....sheesh

~~~
andybak
Wanting an inherently repetitive game to get the fluff out of your way so you
can actually play it is hardly the hallmark of "instant gratification".

I prefer to call it "a strong dislike of bad interaction design".

------
dane-pgp
I like to think of this as basically 1-dimensional Minecraft. (Imagine an
infinitely long tape, which you can write symbols to, and if two symbols next
to each other can be combined, then the game automatically merges them, and
allows you to put the resulting symbol in your "inventory").

~~~
LordDragonfang
>Imagine an infinitely long tape

Only on HN would you see something like this described like a mathematical
Turing machine.

------
redfast00
I reverse engineered a bunch of 'element alchemy games' (games where you
combine elements into new elements), extracted the recipes and wrote a tool to
interact with them. See [https://github.com/redfast00/element-alchemy-
cheater](https://github.com/redfast00/element-alchemy-cheater)

~~~
rafaele
There appears to be a source file at [https://littlealchemy2.com/js/chunk-
vendors.1828b6b5.js](https://littlealchemy2.com/js/chunk-vendors.1828b6b5.js)
with answers under the key: "2e77". I'm bored on a Saturday, might try this
out =)

~~~
ConcernedCoder
Here's a little something to get you started:

[https://gist.github.com/jeffallen6767/ceeb804c19ac998f877607...](https://gist.github.com/jeffallen6767/ceeb804c19ac998f8776071b3075b3df)

~~~
xyos
here is it with some formatting
[https://gist.github.com/xyos/b049bf8f1800b15ccae36a9f7ded4dc...](https://gist.github.com/xyos/b049bf8f1800b15ccae36a9f7ded4dca)

------
ehsankia
Started playing this with my laptops touch screen and it worked mostly well,
but I couldn't scroll the element list. If they fixed that small bug, this
would make for a great touch game!

~~~
davidbanham
Works as expected on an iPad. Might be a browser inconsistency.

------
rgovostes
Little Inferno HD by Experimental Gameplay Group is an iOS game with a similar
concept. The developer also has a clever dystopian game based on writing
assembly.

~~~
whateveracct
Little Inferno is by the Tomorrow Corporation ("World of Goo"). The dev you
mention seems to have done the iOS port.

~~~
ehsankia
Yep, great game that's available on all sorts of platforms, including Windows,
Mac, Linux and Android.

------
misspellted
Possible bug: I discovered steam as a by-product of discovering something
else.

As I went on to discover other combinations, I ran across other discoveries
already, and the UI shook the material I dropped on a previously
placed/created material when both materials would create what I already had in
inventory.

When I created steam as a by-product, the steam "shake" wasn't in place when I
went to create steam with the basic elements.

------
KhoomeiK
2011 App Store vibes

------
magoon
You’ll be delighted with the elements you can mix to make new elements. I love
this game, and the original. To start, Try mixing air with earth, then add
fire to the result.

------
vlad00
I'm disapointed air+bus doesn't yield plane

------
AlchemistCamp
This thing needs some keyboard controls. Clicking hundreds of times is a
recipe for repetitive stress injuries.

------
sdan
Nice. Nostalgia of playing this in elementary/middle school is great.

------
ilovepeppapig
Thanks. Really fun to play

------
annoyingnoob
Lots of fun. My 9yr old daughter loves it!

~~~
annoyingnoob
Now all of my kids are super into it. 5yr, 8yr, 9yr. They are playing on 3
different devices and discussing everything. Fun and happy interactions
between the kids - priceless.

------
lovebes
what's the tech stack behind this?

~~~
shakna
The chunk_vendors includes a list of dependencies:

\+ Webpack

\+ Vue.js

\+ UAParser

\+ vuex

\+ An unnamed dependency created by Microsoft that I suspect has something to
do with Typescript.

------
awinter-py
leaves out the commonly overlooked universe + phoenix combo

